# Loudmouth Mufflers



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

Can i weld the loudmouth mufflers on my car right now. What i need to no is with the stock piping... will they fit perfect??? Or ANy other muffler suggestions!!

Thanks

Blake


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

the loudmouth system dont really have mufflers, its more like a glasspack kind of design.


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

well i mean do the loudmouth packs weld in perfect on the stock piping.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

unnnnnnnnhhhhhhhhhh ummmmmmm wellllll yeah, kinda sorta. It seems like your looking for a cheap alternative. It would appear you want the sound but not the price, sign of a frugal person. So do this, cut off your stock mufflers and clamp some turndowns on them. Cost ya about $10 and an afternoon of labor. NICE sound...


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> unnnnnnnnhhhhhhhhhh ummmmmmm wellllll yeah, kinda sorta. It seems like your looking for a cheap alternative. It would appear you want the sound but not the price, sign of a frugal person. So do this, cut off your stock mufflers and clamp some turndowns on them. Cost ya about $10 and an afternoon of labor. NICE sound...


 :agree Most people ask me if I have LoudMouth mufflers. I say, "what mufflers?"

Find a good welder/ exhaust shop loop off the mufflers and replace w/ 3" stainless. 

BUT before you do this, unbolt the mufflers (flanges behind the mufflers, hangers infron of the mufflers) and take them off to make sure you like the sound first.

Check out my gallery for picts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

or look here if your a lazy folk.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey, those are mine! 

Sweeeeet, aint they?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

yeppers! very nicely done!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

ahem


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Man that car looks familiar!

My weekend driver....tomorrow is Friday....sweeeeeeet.


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't know about being frugal. haha but right now i am looking at single chambered flows they fit perfect. so i will have to wait and see.. whateer sounds they best.. i have an 04 so it won;t look as perrrty as yours!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

I keep staring at this pic wondering what could be done to increase performance, flow and sound and get away from that leap frog design in the exhaust.

Hmmmmmmmmm

One things for sure, get rid of those dang resonators!! Lose the mufflers and go with straight pipes....

*still thinking*


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Loudmouth "resonators" do not have anything inside of them, the Powerflow (Loudmouth II) has packing like a cherry bomb.


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

So i am going in tomorrow.. if i get just straight pipes... am i gonna sound STUPID on an 04 GTO or is it gonna sound good.. there was NOW WAY to weld Single Chambers in there because of the driveshaft or whatever and all.. nevertheless 2 chambers.. So what do you all recommend... i got 12 hours!! haha

Thanks for everything
Blake


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

I recommend saving the money of mufflers and just getting straight pipes put in there. If it sounds crappy, you still have your stock mufflers to put back on.

Happy motoring (albeit loudly)


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

my loud mouth mufflers are ...loud... straight pipes would be a little louder...i love the sound, but they are real close to attracting the fuz... :cheers


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm getting mine done this weekend. How much did you guys pay for yours?


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

BIG MIKE--- i got the mufflers in.. and hell broke lose.. but anyways....MAKE SURE YOU TRUST YOUR MUFFLER SHOP.. they tried to tell me that gto's come with droooooooooooppppy tips.. there like 9 inches from the body...However.. i was wondering if you cut out the resinater.. well that increase sound!!!>????


Thanks
Blake


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

do explain about trusting your muffler shop and hell breaking loose. How does the car sound?


As for the resonators, if you replace them with a straight pipe, your exhaust gets 50% louder, and deeper.


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

I put the 2 chambered flowmasters and they sound GREEEEAT. but the F***ed up the tips.. there angled the wrong way AND there 9 inches from the body.. Is the resinater the first 2 things from the headers or the 2.. also will it screw up the computer or show some trouble codes!!! man they charged me a lot to..stupid F***s! sorry hahah

Thanks
Blake


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

from your headers, using the pic above, the first two cylinders are your catalytic converters, cant remove those. The next two down the line are your resonators, put in place to achieve the desired GTO sound. The last two are your mufflers, which you already changed out.

Your tips should be about 1/4 inch from the body. If you can, take a pic and show us, or you can email it to me and I will host it.


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

but if i take the 2 out that are right before the muffler like you said, i will not make any trouble codes or make the car run funny???? Thanks

Blake


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

nope, they are only there to control the sound. The computer has no idea they are there. You have on oxygen sensor in front of the catalytic converter and one behind it, but replacing the resonator with a straight pipe has no effect on anything other than power and sound.


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

so you think i should do that???


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

YES! to be blunt about it......


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

mike,, he showed me the back two.. and he said FOR SURE, that teir not resinaters.. they are cats on the 2004. He said both the ones right after the headers and they ones right before the mufflers are both cats... what should i do??? :willy: :willy: Is he full of shiiioooot.. i would trust you over him!!!

Thanks
Blake


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

big mike... well weres big mike when you need him!!! haha j/jk

Thanks
Blake


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2005)

I am still researching this as I have NEVER heard of a car with (2) cats! Dont mean it isnt true, just means I have found no backup material for it.

Have no fear, im always here.


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

Well hurry i want it LOUDER!!!!!! hahah.. i want to be forsure befor i take it off !! haha!! Thanks :cheers 

Blake


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2005)

ok ok, dang, im on it!

trying to watch the Indy race, help you, AND eat my tostito's!

a guy can only do sooo much ya know... lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2005)

alright! From what I can gather, without actually being able to crawl underneath one, it looks like the 04's DO have 2 converters (dumb ass idea) and depending on your area, it might not be a good idea to remove them. NOW, if you like to be illegal with your cars, like me, take those suckers off as their is no O2 sensor running to it, from the pic I have.

http://home.comcast.net/~prpl95c4/04gto.jpg


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

okay well what if i just take the back 2 off... technically it will still look legal... right.. and it won;t shoot any trouble codes because there is no o2 sensors behind it.. Also the SLP header system. only comes with ONE set of Cats. so that means. 1 set would work.. do you follow me??

Thanks
Blake


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

just remove the back ones..i live in nj which is out of control with emissions and didnt give it a second thought.. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2005)

right, technically you CAN remove the 2nd ones and the computer wont care, its really your jurisdiction that cares. Federal law states you cant touch your stock cats for 50k miles but.....who here abides by THAT law? The stock cats are overly restrictive anyway so I say, rip them out and enjoy your new, louder exhaust. But when the fuzz pops you at inspection time, you never got this advice from me. :-D


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

but see.. there is still one set of cats so it SHOULD still pass inspection.. riight??

Blake


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2005)

according to federal law, if the car came with 100 cats, it has to have all of them come emission time. BUT, as long as it burns clean, your legal. You just may fail the visual inspection. What state are you in?


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

Missouri, but he won;t know because i did my cobra with NO cats.. and i should have failed the visual.. but i had him convinced the box that both pipes merge in is the cat..(it was a prochamber made by MAc Performance.) So it my be okay.. will it make the car any louder?? with the back two off!!

thanks
Blake


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

oh yes, any resistance removed from the exhaust will increase flow and ultimately sound.


----------

